# Dog Park Etiquette



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm curious, what's on everyone's "dog park etiquette" list? I was thinking about this today as I walked slowly around the dog park in Arnold, dodging dog poop every few steps trying to get away from the two 8 year old little girls who insisted they were going to blow bubbles at Deuce while attempting to touch him over and over again


----------

